# How do I draw in Rich Clients



## definingken (May 19, 2008)

I have a shop in florida and i do pretty good. i just have the small shop under a tent and i am slowly but surely bringing in a loyal customer basis. i do have some clients that have money and nice cars like benz and caddillacs but how do i bring in customers that have ferrari's and cars of that sort. i haven't worked on cars that cost over a 100,000 dollars but i believe my work i do is good enough to bring in clients of that nature. any suggestions


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

maybe you should look at either working on a mobile basis as well, going to the customers house or work, or even try and get a more solid premises. High end clients are more likely to be impressed by a unit in an industrial estate than a tent near a gas station. This may bring in more high end clients, especially as you have a loyal customer base already! only problem being it could be expensive in florida!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Also you could try approaching someone with a top end car, and show them what you can do,

do the work for free on one car, then hopefully word of mouth and pictures could bring a few more people in


----------

